# Can you get a PUMP in your lats?



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

when ever i use to train my back i would start with pull ups, then do barbell rows etc.

now for the last few weeks i have been starting with t-bar rows, then do 4x10 pull ups and superset each set with a low weight on a lat pull down machine to squeeze at the bottom of the rep. but i still dont get a burn or pump in my lats just in my biceps. wondering if there is any other ways i can shock my lats cos they have never grew the way my traps etc have.

cheers, chris


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Traps grow easier due to higher number of receptors in the muscle itself.

You could always try some high volume training?

Are you mixing your workouts up or doing the same thing every week?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

if that aint given you a pump i dont know what will, i would do a drop set last exercise say cable rows and drop the weight 10% each time to failure a great burn followed by pump


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

well atm im trying to do same thing everyweek but mix exercises about each week like t-bars first then next week deads first. im doing a 6x4 routine and trying to knock weight up 5kg every 2 weeks on exercises. my back routine is like this atm:

t-bar rows 6x4

Pull ups 40reps ss with lat squeeze

deads 6x4

dumbell shrugs 6x4

barbell curls 6x4

preacher curls 6x4



Irish Beast said:


> Traps grow easier due to higher number of receptors in the muscle itself.
> 
> You could always try some high volume training?
> 
> Are you mixing your workouts up or doing the same thing every week?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

could you try some straight arm lat work to take biceps out of the equation?


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

like pull overs? or cable work?



phys sam said:


> could you try some straight arm lat work to take biceps out of the equation?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

try some pullovers


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:



phys sam said:


> yep


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I find when people feel it more in the biceps its usually that their form sucks to be honest

get some vids up of your working sets and people can comment - often its not what you do but how you do it IMO


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

ok mate i will try and get a vid and post it up on here :thumbup1:



glen danbury said:


> I find when people feel it more in the biceps its usually that their form sucks to be honest
> 
> get some vids up of your working sets and people can comment - often its not what you do but how you do it IMO


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

weighted chins and straight arm pull downs with the rope attatchment on the high cable pull is the only thing that gives me pump or burn in lats,

or seated cable rows but light weight high reps (20+) will give a pump too ime,

everyones diffrent and its experimenting to find what works for you, barbell rows do nothing for me so i dont do them, same as one arm rows, my back workout looks a bit like this

weighted chins 3 sets till failiure (wich is ussaully 6-10 reps)

close grip pull down 2 sets 8-10 reps

straight arm pull down with rope 2 sets 8-10 reps

seated cable rows 1 set full stack 8 reps, 2 sets of 20+ reps light weight just for pump

i leave the gym like i carrying a roll of carpet under each arm lol, like i said though its finding what works for you:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

my lats pump so much i'm scared i'l take off with a strong breeze


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

when you do pull downs, have your thumb the same side as your fingers, just dont pull with arms, really focus on doing all the work with your lats. Pull with your elbows and try not to contract your biceps during the proccess.

I always get huge pumps in lats.

seated rown, lat pull down and deads and chins!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

if you are using good form and really pulling the elbows back and squeezing then any back exercise should give you a pump

for me the exercises that give the best 'pump' is a single arm cable row, hammer strength row and underhand pulldowns


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Will try that out! i mean the next day i feel a little sore in my lats but i would really like it if i got a pump during my workout.



HJL said:


> when you do pull downs, have your thumb the same side as your fingers, just dont pull with arms, really focus on doing all the work with your lats. Pull with your elbows and try not to contract your biceps during the proccess.
> 
> I always get huge pumps in lats.
> 
> seated rown, lat pull down and deads and chins!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Pull overs, chins, strict cable rows really get a great pump going.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:yeah mate cheers for that



ryoken said:


> weighted chins and straight arm pull downs with the rope attatchment on the high cable pull is the only thing that gives me pump or burn in lats,
> 
> or seated cable rows but light weight high reps (20+) will give a pump too ime,
> 
> ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No problems here, get big lat pumps. If you don't get them so easily try close grip bent arm pullovers - they should do it even if nothing else does.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

high reps stuff for me usually (100-150 pull-ups etc)

lat doms is interesting :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

High rep dumbell rows and t bar rows bent over, not humping up the weight. Lift with a manner that takes the biceps out. I think Yates went on about how he loved pullovers because they eliminated biceps which are the weak link in back training and last time i checked his back was pretty mint so another shout for the pullovers


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I echo HJL, try a thumbless grip

I find it takes out the biceps alittle.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

daniel.m said:


> if you are using good form and really pulling the elbows back and squeezing then any back exercise should give you a pump


Exactly !!!

If you can get hold of " A week in the dungeon " the back workout in that is excellent .

The issue will be with your form and/or your grip especially if you predominately use an underhand grip


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

also like Yates shows in 'a week in the dungeon' a lot of people miss the last portion of the rep, on pulldowns for example, bringing the bar to the collar bone, and on rows bringing the bar into the waist/belly button..most people stop a few inches short and so are loosing the best part of the movement.


----------

